# 7D or 50D searched and still lost



## user3977 (Jul 14, 2010)

so, here is my issue. i have an xti that i got from bestbuy. i got the accidental protection plan on it and well it is going to be replaced instead of repaired. i will be getting a credit on gift card for the purchase price and i have some cash. so 50D or 7D is my issue. i really think video is just a fancy addon that is really not needed in a slr. anyway the new iphone 4 takes care of video for what i may want on the fly kinda thing. i could get the t2i and spend the money on an extra lens, god knows i need to upgrade the glass. but the issue with that is that i have little over 50g of memory cards and do not want to buy all new SD cards to replace my cf ones. i know there is rumors about a 69D soon but who knows. any suggestions from people that have both would be great. oh and about me, i like to shoot nature and the family life.


----------



## iAstonish (Jul 14, 2010)

The 7d is a better camera than the 50d from what I have heard/read. If you have the money to justify that purchase, then go for it. The 7d will last you a long time.


----------



## UUilliam (Jul 14, 2010)

Best tip you will ever get:

Flip a coin

Heads = 7d
Tails = 50d

Not because when it lands you buy that one, but because when it is in mid air you know which side you want it to land on


----------



## Big Mike (Jul 14, 2010)

One thing to consider, is what I've been hearing about the 7D.  
Because it's got so many mega pixels crammed onto the APS-C sized sensor, it really requires very good lenses to take advantage of it.  In other words, the cheaper lenses don't have the resolving power to 'keep up with' the high resolution sensor.

I don't know if that means you would get sub-par results with regular lenses, or if you just don't get the spectacular results that one might expect.


----------



## rufus5150 (Jul 14, 2010)

> I don't know if that means you would get sub-par results with regular lenses, or if you just don't get the spectacular results that one might expect.



You get sub-par results with regular lenses. Things like lateral CA are more pronounced and images appear overall softer. Downsampling them alleviates some or most of that but that's not why you buy an 18MP camera. You need good glass on a 7D if you're going to be printing above about 8x10.


----------



## user3977 (Jul 14, 2010)

ok, so a 7D and i have to get new glass. a 50D i can keep the glass i have and put the extra couple hundred towards new glass. either way i know its a step up from the xti. i would really like some input from others out there that have or had the 50D and now shot a 7D.


----------



## Hardrock (Jul 14, 2010)

user3977 said:


> ok, so a 7D and i have to get new glass. a 50D i can keep the glass i have and put the extra couple hundred towards new glass. either way i know its a step up from the xti. i would really like some input from others out there that have or had the 50D and now shot a 7D.


 

The 7d also has a better autofocusing. I have the 50D(only used 7d in the store) and somtimes wish I would have went with the 7d. But if you dont plan on spending just as much on the lenses for the 7d than maybe you should look at the 50d. Although you really need some decent glass for the 50d as well. Maybe look at the 50 F1.4 and 85 1.8 to go along with the bodies.


----------



## AlexL (Jul 14, 2010)

when I tested the 7D vs 50D, i liked the handling of the 7D a lot better and the video mode is fun. But i ended up getting the T2i.


----------



## rCOSIO (Jul 19, 2010)

I am having this exact same debate ... I am considering buying a 7D or 50D .... or neither and new glass ... its just that I have so many clicks on my T1i and just want to upgrade ..... 

Question ... Big Mike was talking bout sensor .... the 50D is full frame and the 7D is not correct? ..... So far it seems that everyone is saying the 7D but need good glass .... any other thoughts?


----------



## DemonAstroth (Jul 19, 2010)

Both bodies have APS-C sensors.


----------



## NaMcO (Jul 19, 2010)

I am still a newbie, but after getting more into photography and if i had to make your choice, i'd definitely go the 7D path. Have fun with your current lenses, try to get the most of them while saving to buy the lens you're after. Like stated before, the 7D will last you a long time and it's an overall better camera.


----------



## pbelarge (Jul 19, 2010)

User3977

I do not know if you have made the purchase yet, but here is what I would do.

I would hold off until the fall before I buy a camera body.

I would take a portion of the money and just buy a high quality lens. The lens I would purchase would work well for the type of photography you are interested in.
The change of glass on your existing camera will give you some fun and hold off the "_hunger pangs_".

The fall is usually when the manufacturers come out with some changes. This way you do not purchase a body in July/August and then see a big item you may be more interested in come out in fall - which is exactly what I did in 2009.:er:


----------



## carvinrocks2 (Jul 19, 2010)

Go for the 7D. You might not think you want video now, but I bet there will be sometime in the life of that camera when you would video! Plus you can use your lenses to up close video instead of those stupid iphone things.


----------



## user3977 (Jul 20, 2010)

no, no camera purchase yet. not sure if i said this or not but i got the xti from bestbuy and it is currently in for repair thanks to the warranty they offer. if they cant or decide not to fix it then i have that money plus 800, so about 1300 to spend. wife might give me a little too. i was there today looking at the t2i and well it might be worth it to get that and a new lens. near me there is no where that i can hold a 7D but i did get to hold the 50D and i just love the weight and size compared to the xti. agh so many choices.


----------



## user3977 (Aug 2, 2010)

ok so i have been looking around. i think im going to wait till fall like suggested and see if canon brings out a 60D. for the time being im going to do as suggested again and just get a new lense. if you look at my sig you can see what i have. i like outdoor photography and kids. i am looking at maybe a 50mm 1.8 just to keep me busy. i would love to get the 10-22 as i have rented it once and did not take it of the camera for 2 days and 10g of pictures. any suggestions? and the kit lens i have in sig is a kit lens from my film days not a digital lens.


----------



## Neil S. (Aug 2, 2010)

Here is a direct comparison of some of the differences in features between the 7D and the 50D:

7D

-18 Megapixels
-Dual DIGIC 4 Image Processors
-ISO 1-6400 (expandable to 12800)
-100% Viewfinder Coverage
-19 Point All Cross-Type AF
-63 Zone Dual Layer Metering
-Magnesium Alloy Construction
-8 Frames/Second Burst
-1080p Video Mode
-Weather Sealing

50D

-15.1 Megapixels
-Single DIGIC 4 Image Processor
-ISO 1-3200 (expandable to 6400)
-95% Viewfinder Coverage
-9 Point All Cross-Type AF
-35 Zone Metering
-Magnesium Alloy Construction
-6.3 Frames/Second Burst
-No Video Mode
-No Weather Sealing

As you can see they are quite different in many ways. There are also lots of extra little features the 7D has that I didn't mention above. Things like a dual axis electronic level, and a transparent LCD built into the viewfinder (I really like that one by the way).

The reasons you may want to get the 7D over the 50D:

-If you require video, this one goes without saying.
-If you will be working in harsh conditions, and want better protection from dust and moisture. This is always good to have though.
-If you really need the 8 frames/sec burst rate.

In many ways they are also quite similar, and are both fine cameras in my opinion.

Clearly the 7D is a better camera overall, and if you can afford it I highly recommend getting it over the 50D.

+1 on the glass thing Big Mike pointed out. I own the 7D and it is really hungry for good glass. This isn't anything bad about the camera in my opinion, it just means it is able to show the limits of lower end glass.

Hope this helps. :mrgreen:


----------

